# has anyone seen these?



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates

_Monocentropus lambertoni_
amazing super rare but iam not rich enough to buy this amazing t


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

oops sorry just noticed ive wrote it in the wrong place:blush:


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

would a moderator be able to move this so sorry :blush:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

I NEED IT! Theres an adult on there too for £349 i might turn to mugging old ladies and sending their gold to cash4gold! =p hehe 
I'd love to know more about these T's but i've never been able to find anything about them. Is anyone on here lucky enough to have one? i think id stay quiet if i did for fear of being set apon =D <3

(just to clarify im not really going to mug any old ladies thats a bit mean!)


----------



## reptile_maniac (Jan 5, 2010)

liz200898 said:


> I NEED IT! Theres an adult on there too for £349 i might turn to mugging old ladies and sending their gold to cash4gold! =p hehe
> I'd love to know more about these T's but i've never been able to find anything about them. Is anyone on here lucky enough to have one? i think id stay quiet if i did for fear of being set apon =D <3
> 
> (just to clarify im not really going to mug any old ladies thats a bit mean!)


i have 3 that were given to me as a presant they seem to like tomatoes for some weird reason lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

reptile_maniac said:


> i have 3 that were given to me as a presant they seem to like tomatoes for some weird reason lol


????

Tomatoes? What do they do with tomatoes....and why did you initially add tomatoes to a spider enclosure?


----------



## reptile_maniac (Jan 5, 2010)

GRB said:


> ????
> 
> Tomatoes? What do they do with tomatoes....and why did you initially add tomatoes to a spider enclosure?


i didnt my friend was feeding them when i was away and he fed them in the dark and put the tomatoes in the spiders mostly eat the skin and then destroy the carcuss of the tomatoe lol i have done this for 3 months now and there have been no effects if anything they have been more active but one of the spiders wont eat the tomatoe lol
also if you give them tomatoes make sure they are pesticide free or they could die,
but as you say i had never heard of spiders eatin tomatoes lol


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

reptile_maniac said:


> i have 3 that were given to me as a presant they seem to like tomatoes for some weird reason lol


Lets see some pictures of them mate


----------



## reptile_maniac (Jan 5, 2010)

Pied Piper said:


> Lets see some pictures of them mate


of the spiders or tomatoes?


----------



## reptile_maniac (Jan 5, 2010)

*there u go.*

:gasp:


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

reptile_maniac said:


> :gasp:image


Either google uses your photo, or you just googled "_Monocentropus lambertoni" _and linked the picture. The picture isn't even the correct species.


----------



## Angel-Devil (Nov 18, 2009)

thats an avic avic :whistling2:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

:lol2::bash::lol2:


----------



## nick gilchrist (Oct 16, 2008)

Spiders can often be found in Tomato...:whistling2:

Here we see an example of a rare spider actually in Tomato....































wned8:


----------



## reptile_maniac (Jan 5, 2010)

i have many spidrs just i must have named it under the wrong sp. i will try and find a pic.


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

reptile_maniac said:


> i have many spidrs just i must have named it under the wrong sp. i will try and find a pic.


So what you're actually saying is you don't have any M.lambertoni, you have some A.Avics, and they're the ones that like tomatoes?

mmhmm... :neutral:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Must explain why avics are arboreal, the higher the tomatoe tree they can climb the jucier the tomatoe at the top! 

On his profile it says he can't live without reptiles etc and even works in a reptile shop! That's awful if that's the standard of training they give to their staff!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Must explain why avics are arboreal, the higher the tomatoe tree they can climb the jucier the tomatoe at the top!



:lol2: :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_maniac (Jan 5, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Must explain why avics are arboreal, the higher the tomatoe tree they can climb the jucier the tomatoe at the top!
> 
> On his profile it says he can't live without reptiles etc and even works in a reptile shop! That's awful if that's the standard of training they give to their staff!


oh and whats that supposed to mean...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

reptile_maniac said:


> oh and whats that supposed to mean...


It means that if you've been trained up by a human that realises all the spiders in the hobby are highly carnivorous you shouldn't of been putting tomatoes in with them! I'd actually like to see pictures of the tomatoe eating spider as it's clearly a new species :lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> It means that if you've been trained up by a human that realises all the spiders in the hobby are highly carnivorous you shouldn't of been putting tomatoes in with them! I'd actually like to see pictures of the tomatoe eating spider as it's clearly a new species :lol2:


I second that...in fact i want to see a pic of the spider actually eating a tomato :lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Muze said:


> I second that...in fact i want to see a pic of the spider actually eating a tomato :lol2:


I'm so going to sit there and edit a picture now.....


----------



## spydaweb (Jan 10, 2010)

reptile_maniac said:


> i have many spidrs just i must have named it under the wrong sp. i will try and find a pic.



:lol2::bash:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

PMSL that's why i wanted to see some pictures of them i still wait to see them fancy posting a common pink toe up you think we are silly billy's :censor:


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

£349 for that boring looking spider ,have more fun spending that on a holiday to tomato island then buying some true spiders with the change,mat


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

reptile_maniac said:


> oh and whats that supposed to mean...


I think what he really means is the you haven't got a clue what your talking about and i tend to agree with him :lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

:gasp::gasp::gasp: Look what my Indian Tomato Tree Spider just did :gasp::gasp::gasp:










AMAZING!!!!

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

invertasnakes said:


> :gasp::gasp::gasp: Look what my Indian Tomato Tree Spider just did :gasp::gasp::gasp:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can use a knife ? 

And a blunt knife by the look of those cuts . :lol2:


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> It can use a knife ?
> 
> And a blunt knife by the look of those cuts . :lol2:


he needed to cut the tops off so he could get to the juicy bits inside, wasn't too fond on the pip though. Kept on gettin stuck on his fangs :whistling2:


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

lol, spiders would never eat tomato, thats just like feeding cabbage to a pirahna or a lion


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok guys i think we all owe him an apology! Upon looking on the internet i have found a new discovered spider with tomatoe loving ways :whistling2:


----------



## HalcyonInverts (Jul 22, 2009)

hahahaha this thread has kept me entertained all afternoon! Im so excited about the prospect of a vegan spider. That will cut down my cricket bills!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok guys i think we all owe him an apology! Upon looking on the internet i have found a new discovered spider with tomatoe loving ways :whistling2:
> 
> image



I is sig quoting that image ! :no1:



when someone tells me how!!! lol


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Muze said:


> I is sig quoting that image ! :no1:
> 
> 
> 
> when someone tells me how!!! lol


Lol i done that while we were having a natter


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

reptile_maniac said:


> i have 3 that were given to me as a presant they seem to like tomatoes for some weird reason lol


 Wow 4 pages...well done sir!
Fan of brass eye?


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Ok guys i think we all owe him an apology! Upon looking on the internet i have found a new discovered spider with tomatoe loving ways :whistling2:
> 
> image


Hysterical,,,,:rotfl:


----------



## asopeoprea (Oct 8, 2009)

lmao this thread is absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

reptile_maniac said:


> i have many spidrs just i must have named it under the wrong sp. i will try and find a pic.


Yes cause you did, do you live out in the States as well then because that image belongs to Oasis Exotics, you are officially a stain!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Pied Piper said:


> Yes cause you did, do you live out in the States as well then because that image belongs to Oasis Exotics, _*you are officially a stain!*_


LMAO!!:lol2:


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

on a side note isn't _Bagheera kiplingi _predominantly vegetarian?

also _Monocentropus lambertoni_ is a bit of a dog compared to _Monocentropus Balfouri._ and no way near the same value IMO.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

matto2k said:


> on a side note isn't _Bagheera kiplingi _predominantly vegetarian?
> 
> also _Monocentropus lambertoni_ is a bit of a dog compared to _Monocentropus Balfouri._ and no way near the same value IMO.


#

They did discover a veggie true spider recently or at least there was an article on the BBC about it.

And i agree that lambertoni is a grey/dull spider compared to balfouri imo...gimme a balfouri rather than a lambertoni anyday!

There's some pics of our MM balfouri on here : http://www.arachnophiles.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=12853


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

Muze said:


> #
> 
> There's some pics of our MM balfouri on here : Roy...... - Arachnophiles Forum


 
if i could get the link to work i'd have a look. mine is still very small but im hoping it will molt soon. just starting to get out of its sling colours. mine digs more then my colbalt!


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

matto2k said:


> if i could get the link to work i'd have a look. mine is still very small but im hoping it will molt soon. just starting to get out of its sling colours. mine digs more then my colbalt!



Odd, it works for me even when logged out of Arachnophiles...dunno?

Our male is a really rich mettalic royal blue, with beigey/pale yellow fringes to the tops of his legs. He's currently doing the rounds at the mo so hopefully we'll get some slings as he's still quite fresh.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

thats cool, how old is your's then. you must of paid a mint for it :shock:. be nice to see some more of them about


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

matto2k said:


> thats cool, how old is your's then. you must of paid a mint for it :shock:. be nice to see some more of them about


Im not sure if the OH bought this one or grew it on, will ask him when he gets home and update you. The expensive spiders are his thing, im too scared i'll kill em :lol2: I just get the pleasure of looking at them and occaisonally feeding them.

He has some more slings/juv's here too


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

yah i can see them now!

he looks nice haven't seen many photos of males interesting to see the colour difference between his and a female.

i am impressed your OH/ you was abel to handle it mines very skittish and runs at the first sign


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

matto2k said:


> yah i can see them now!
> 
> he looks nice haven't seen many photos of males interesting to see the colour difference between his and a female.
> 
> i am impressed your OH/ you was abel to handle it mines very skittish and runs at the first sign



that wasnt my OH handling it...thats the people who have the female.

It was pretty chilled when it was here tbh, he just wondered up and down looking for a female.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

thats a result! if there on a 50/50 it'll be fun looking after all them slings.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

matto2k said:


> thats a result! if there on a 50/50 it'll be fun looking after all them slings.


Not sure if he did the business there or not :lol2:
But he's doing the rounds :whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

If there is a successful sac, caring for the slings will be easy, you leave em with the female until they are a fairly reasonable size, they tend not to hunt for themselves and the female will prekill food items for them, thats one of the reasons why a lot of people have misfortune with small slings.


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> If there is a successful sac, caring for the slings will be easy, you leave em with the female until they are a fairly reasonable size, they tend not to hunt for themselves and the female will prekill food items for them, thats one of the reasons why a lot of people have misfortune with small slings.


 must be annoying rearing them in greenhouses and having a budget to spend on baby bio etc.


----------



## Angel-Devil (Nov 18, 2009)

:gasp:
wow never seen a veggie tarantula before


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol the "veggie" spider is about the same size of an ant


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh, I don't know, lightly grilled locust steaks with a mixed salad and a good white wine...


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol the "veggie" spider is about the same size of an ant


You think one of them had an identity crisis as a sling and imprinted on an ant ?


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> You think one of them had an identity crisis as a sling and imprinted on an ant ?


:lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

utterbeastage said:


> must be annoying rearing them in greenhouses and having a budget to spend on baby bio etc.


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> If there is a successful sac, caring for the slings will be easy, you leave em with the female until they are a fairly reasonable size, they tend not to hunt for themselves and the female will prekill food items for them, thats one of the reasons why a lot of people have misfortune with small slings.


 
keep forgetting there communal. damn it if there that easy to rear the price will drop very quickly :crazy: kinda makes me wish i didnt spend £80 on a sling now.


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

matto2k said:


> keep forgetting there communal. damn it if there that easy to rear the price will drop very quickly :crazy: kinda makes me wish i didnt spend £80 on a sling now.


Ah, but you still get the badge for "being there first"!

I'd just like to ask something: Obviously the tomatoes thing is rubbish, but is it possible that in the wild tarantulas might occasionally consume parts of plants (like fruit) as a source of water? I remember in the Schultz book they mention knowing someone whose tarantula would eat grapes and I can't think of any other reason this might be!


----------



## gary spencer (Nov 16, 2009)

well grapes are like a explosion of water


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

IMO £80 is a small price to pay for the joy of owning Balfouri, worth every penny and more, amazing animals plus the way they look doesn't hurt.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

reptile_maniac said:


> i have 3 that were given to me as a presant they seem to like tomatoes for some weird reason lol


 
I'm a very chilled out guy, but that has wound me up. :censor: - Spiders don't eat Tomatoes! - Maybe the one's which are in your dreamland do.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> I'm a very chilled out guy, but that has wound me up. :censor: - Spiders don't eat Tomatoes! - Maybe the one's which are in your dreamland do.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> I'm a very chilled out guy, but that has wound me up. :censor: - Spiders don't eat Tomatoes! - Maybe the one's which are in your dreamland do.


There's a thing called a sense of humour. You should get yourself one. They're nice


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> There's a thing called a sense of humour. You should get yourself one. They're nice


Bahh humbug. It wasn't funny!

Look on the DWA Soecies section...Theres a thread there called "Does this look like a genuine keeper to you" or sommat like that....Read it, it's laughable lol.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Bahh humbug. It wasn't funny!
> 
> Look on the DWA Soecies section...Theres a thread there called "Does this look like a genuine keeper to you" or sommat like that....Read it, it's laughable lol.


What does DWA have to do with a tomato eating tarantula? :2thumb:

It was funny, because of how daft it was.


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> What does DWA have to do with a tomato eating tarantula? :2thumb:
> 
> It was funny, because of how daft it was.


 
Oh yeah, I thought ya meant he was joking....Course it was daft! - I dont even eat tomatoes, and I'll eat (just about) anything. lol


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> What does DWA have to do with a tomato eating tarantula? :2thumb:
> 
> It was funny, because of how daft it was.


 
Oh, the thread on the DWA Section of a copy of a PM from him, about how much AV he keeps, and the story of when he touched his viper on the head when opening the vivarium, he got bit. (Lie) - Read it, You'll see.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

ViperLover said:


> Oh yeah, I thought ya meant he was joking....Course it was daft! - I dont even eat tomatoes, and I'll eat (just about) anything. lol


Your not a tarantula? 

What does tomato eating tarantulas have to do with DWA? 

*EDIT*

Ah right, thats good to know, but your DWA section contributions also leave a lot to be desired, drawing attention to other peoples faults while your own are extremely apparent might not be the best idea?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Your not a tarantula?
> 
> What does tomato eating tarantulas have to do with DWA?
> 
> ...


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/442463-does-sound-like-genuine-keeper.html#post5424987

Read that, plus the comments


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Your not a tarantula?
> 
> What does tomato eating tarantulas have to do with DWA?
> 
> ...


 
But nowhere near on that level...

I know a bit, and only a bit. - Learning even more.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh god has someone brought him to the invert section now?


----------



## TheMetaphysicalNinja (Aug 18, 2009)

This was quite funny... but then he showed up... I'm leaving before it's too late...


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol i've seen what he's done to the DWA section! I love this section i spend far to much time on here, but now he's here i might leave too :lol2:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Oh god has someone brought him to the invert section now?



It looks that way...can we pay someone to take him away? :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Muze said:


> It looks that way...can we pay someone to take him away? :whistling2:


No  Is there an ignore feature on this site?


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Oi - Dont worry, Keep your Imvert section....I rarely, if ever come on here. - Dont slag me off either you :censor:.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Lol he's here! Run away ;/


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> No  Is there an ignore feature on this site?


Yes its in your control panel somewhere



_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> Lol he's here! Run away ;/


:lol2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh that's good then incase he comes back


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*you say tomayto i say tomarto*



ViperLover said:


> Oh yeah, I thought ya meant he was joking....Course it was daft! - I dont even eat tomatoes, and I'll eat (just about) anything. lol


Did you know its possible to PM yourself Viperlover?

As regards tomatoe eating spiders, don't tomatoes contain water or am I missing the point? Maybe spiders dont drink water.

As regards vegetarian eating spiders, I didn't think I'd ever see a parachuting spider, but I did. Or a lassoing one for that matter. I wouldn't rule out the possibility though. 

I only know one person on here who could amuse, entertain and bemuse me as much as the one and only Reptile_Maniac :lol2:.

The thing with nature is that "it does things naturally".


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

*God help the invert section, quick all run and hide he is hear :blowup:*


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

ViperLover said:


> Oi - Dont worry, Keep your Imvert section....I rarely, if ever come on here. - Dont slag me off either you :censor:.


Why not your a tool, go back to your snake mates oh hang on you don't have any


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

reptile_maniac said:


> :gasp:image


Isnt that an A. Avic?:whistling2:


----------



## matto2k (Nov 30, 2006)

Young_Gun said:


> IMO £80 is a small price to pay for the joy of owning Balfouri, worth every penny and more, amazing animals plus the way they look doesn't hurt.


thats why im not upset about paying that for it! wish it would mature faster i really wanna see the adult colours come though


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

:lol2::lol2:

Can we keep him? He could be the spiders and invert section pet!

I must admit that I am a secret Viverlover fan :blush:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Its official Reptile_maniac is now the boidae of the spider keeping world...


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

What's wrong with Viperlover?
What's he done?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Nothing I love him :notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

Stelios said:


> What's wrong with Viperlover?
> What's he done?


:lol2::lol2: :lol2:Go over to the DWA and ask that, I dare you. :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

grumpyoldtrout said:


> :lol2::lol2: :lol2:Go over to the DWA and ask that, I dare you. :lol2::lol2::lol2:


PMSL :roll2:


----------



## The Sandman (Nov 3, 2009)

i found a relative of the Tomato Spider..... its the Orange Spider....


----------



## Seansmegghead (Nov 17, 2009)

ViperLover said:


> Oi - Dont worry, Keep your Imvert section....I rarely, if ever come on here. - Dont slag me off either you :censor:.


 people like you make this forum....please dont be put off!


----------



## ViperLover (Jun 7, 2009)

Seansmegghead said:


> people like you make this forum....please dont be put off!


 
I don't have a great interest in Invertabrates. - I read this forum sometimes, but I rarely if ever post.

As by my name, you can tell I lover Viperinae....Now THAT is my primary interest....Now finding a trustworthy mentor is going to be nearly impossible...I wish I hadn't of been a fool in the beginning. :2wallbang:

However, Spiders and snakes are two different things...So I am not going to discuss snakes any further on this thread, or this part of the forum.

I am a nice guy at heart, my enthusiasm runs away with me but I am trying to controll myself more. Take care guys and gals.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

The Sandman said:


> i found a relative of the Tomato Spider..... its the Orange Spider....
> 
> 
> image


That actually looks pretty cool


----------

